# How do you we get sponsored



## STARCHILD (Nov 17, 2009)

Myselfg and my partner are looking to move to the US and we are trying to find companies who would sponsor us. My partner does have a degree in Marketing and has just under 7 years working experience with it.

I on the other hand have no degress but I do have a professional certificate in Marketing which is what I would like to continue to do.

Are there any good dedicated websites that can assist people like us or is it near on impossible to achieve this.

Any help would be much apprecited,
Thanks
Starchilld


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

STARCHILD said:


> Myselfg and my partner are looking to move to the US and we are trying to find companies who would sponsor us. My partner does have a degree in Marketing and has just under 7 years working experience with it.
> 
> I on the other hand have no degress but I do have a professional certificate in Marketing which is what I would like to continue to do.
> 
> ...


It's nearly impossible unless you really are a star. Best bet is to start working for a multinational with offices in the UK and the US........and hope that they transfer you.


----------



## STARCHILD (Nov 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> It's nearly impossible unless you really are a star. Best bet is to start working for a multinational with offices in the UK and the US........and hope that they transfer you.


Oh dear, not the answer I really wanted to hear!!! but thanks for your honesty...we will continue trying however and hope that luck is on our side...if no success, I guess it will have to be a long holiday !

Thanks again!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

STARCHILD said:


> Oh dear, not the answer I really wanted to hear!!! but thanks for your honesty...we will continue trying however and hope that luck is on our side...if no success, I guess it will have to be a long holiday !
> 
> Thanks again!


Of the English-speaking destinations, the US is probably the most difficult.. Try Canada, Australia or New Zealand for a more realistic opportunity. Were you or your partner a geophysicist, I would be more upbeat. But for an opportunity in marketing, he would really have to be special and lucky. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

If your partner manages to find a position, you would not be allowed to work BTW unless you came on an intra-company transfer or E visa.


----------



## STARCHILD (Nov 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Of the English-speaking destinations, the US is probably the most difficult.. Try Canada, Australia or New Zealand for a more realistic opportunity. Were you or your partner a geophysicist, I would be more upbeat. But for an opportunity in marketing, he would really have to be special and lucky. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
> 
> If your partner manages to find a position, you would not be allowed to work BTW unless you came on an intra-company transfer or E visa.


Yes, I guess that would of made this process alot easier.... As for Australia and New Zealand, I have lived in Australia and although a beautiful place, a bit too far for us right now...Yes Canada would be another option, although even if we do get in to Canada, getting into the US after sometime is still as hard is it not? 

Gosh I sometimes wonder why the UK doesnt have such stringent immigration laws as the US... !! (But yes thats another story) Ha ha


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

STARCHILD said:


> Yes, I guess that would of made this process alot easier.... As for Australia and New Zealand, I have lived in Australia and although a beautiful place, a bit too far for us right now...Yes Canada would be another option, although even if we do get in to Canada, getting into the US after sometime is still as hard is it not?
> 
> Gosh I sometimes wonder why the UK doesnt have such stringent immigration laws as the US... !! (But yes thats another story) Ha ha


Advantages of being a Canadian citizen are visa-free tourist travel to the US and TN status under the NAFTA agreement. Not really a step to the US unless you're on the list I linked to.


----------

